# 240v Air Compressor to 120v help



## ruacoltsnut (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a 240v Craftsman Air Compressor and I would like to run it as 120V. Is there a way to convert the air compressor from 240v to 120v by changing out the wiring in the air compressor? Can I just re-wire it? I do have 240v in my garage, but I would like to be able to take the compressor to my barn that only has 120v.

The motor on the compressor is:
GE MOTORS
Model: 5KCR48SR59GW
PART NO: C-MO-3013
V: 230
A: 13-1
HZ: 60
RPM: 3450 PH1
PC: B1037

Any help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

As per the info you gave regarding the motor.
Answers are..
No.
No.
No.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The whole reason for the 230v motor, is because of efficiency.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

How far is the barn from the garage? Extra length hoses connected together? Portable air tank?


----------



## sendres (Jul 12, 2007)

*No 240v*

Who wired a barn without 240volt? (I've already done it, so you're not the first).

Besides Mike's idea's, any possibility of upgrading you barn service to 240V? If your power is run underground in conduit and has room, you may be able to pull a forth conductor or replace existing if they are not meaty enough. Then you just upgrade the sub panel. Also I've seen sub panels that have 240V but it's only been used for 120v, so it just needs a 240V plug installed to the sub panel. Hopefully thats an option and then you really set the barn up nice for when the miss's kicks you out. We all need our haven.:whistling2:


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

*If all else fails*

IF your wiring is underground and you cant get 240 there,,,and it is TOO expensive to rewire,,,just bury a black water line hose strong enough for your air pressure,,even a foot down would work pretty good. YOU can dig it by hand with tile spade, loader tractor, even a garden hoe cut down to a couple inches and reinforce the handle(in sandy stuff). OR hire a lawn pipe puller to lay it.

ALL compressors throw water into the line,,,put a dryer filter before it goes in the ground at the compressor end,,less winter freezes that way,,hard to get the water all out once its in there. Then make a pop on hose that hooks to that one and power up only when you NEED it,,unless every day, then leave on always!!

Here's a nuther bit of a tip. Make a shack, lean to, outhouse, type thing on your garage where the compressor is and put it outside the garage so the noise is outside,,,insulated well and even a light bulb keeps a small enclosure warm,,,depending on how cold you are there,,,maybe NOT in Alaska.But COULD still do it and heat that little place!!(If necessary to make motor start easier with stiff oil!!) Plumb the air inside (with black iron pipe)(glued PVC is an accident waiting to happen!!)a few places and you never knew it was so quiet and easy!!


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Or...*

Buy yourself a cheapie 110 compressor for that building. Sharing one only makes it in the wrong place every time you NEED it!!

Can always use THAT compressor for jobs away from home,they are light and MORE portable,,,specially for nailing guns etc.


----------



## elkangorito (Sep 10, 2007)

*Or...*

You could buy a 'step-up' transformer. Assuming that the 'run' current of your compressor is 13 Amps and allowing for a 'starting' current of a minimum of four times the 'run' current, you would need to buy a 12kVA 110v to 230v transformer.


----------



## Rustea (Nov 11, 2010)

Raucoltsnut:
Could you please do me and many more a favor and take a look at the tywo big capacitors for that C-MO-3013 MOTOR. One ought to be about a 25 MFD (millifarad) 370 VAC (volt alternating current) capacitor for running the motor. The other I badly need the info on should be again a MFD or millifarad capacitor. Please send and publish that info for both capacitors. This can not be found or gotten either from General Electric that made the motor, Craftsman who solf nor Devilbiss who made the compressor parts mostly. None of those companies do real customer service. They are jhust in the business of taking money. If you publish this info of the markings on the two capacitors it will likely help many people with the following motors who can not get this info

the 5KCR48SR59GW YOU HAVE
c-mo-3013
z-mo-3013
mo 6436 I have GE 5KCR48SR59W 
MO 5500
and possibly even the z-d20659 replacement 

I WOULD BE DEEPLY INDEBTED IF YOU COULD PROVIDE THE NUMBERS ON THOSE TWO PARTS and I believe many more in the future also will be too.
You could write me at [email protected] if you wish.

ben


----------



## Rustea (Nov 11, 2010)

Raucoltsnut:
Could you please do me and many more a favor and take a look at the tywo big capacitors for that C-MO-3013 MOTOR. One ought to be about a 25 MFD (millifarad) 370 VAC (volt alternating current) capacitor for running the motor. The other I badly need the info on should be again a MFD or millifarad capacitor. Please send and publish that info for both capacitors. This can not be found or gotten either from General Electric that made the motor, Craftsman who solf nor Devilbiss who made the compressor parts mostly. None of those companies do real customer service. They are jhust in the business of taking money. If you publish this info of the markings on the two capacitors it will likely help many people with the following motors who can not get this info

the 5KCR48SR59GW YOU HAVE
c-mo-3013
z-mo-3013
mo 6436 I have GE 5KCR48SR59W 
MO 5500
and possibly even the z-d20659 replacement 

I WOULD BE DEEPLY INDEBTED IF YOU COULD PROVIDE THE NUMBERS ON THOSE TWO PARTS and I believe many more in the future also will be too.
You could write me at [email protected] if you wish.

ben


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Lets see, that was 3 years ago, he came to the site one time, and you ask for more info!!!!!!!


----------

